# Eistee



## muycuriosa

Hola a todos:

¿Sabe alguien cómo se dice 'Eistee' en español?
Como muchas veces los diccionarios no son de gran ayuda ...
 
Gracias de antemano.
 
Saludos


----------



## Wahibo

Bueno, si te refieres a la bebida comercial, aquí (al menos en el sur de españa) se la conoce como Nestea. 

Espero que te ayude...

Wahibo


----------



## muycuriosa

Wahibo said:


> Bueno, si te refieres a la bebida comercial, aquí (al menos en el sur de españa) se la conoce como Nestea.
> 
> Espero que te ayude...
> 
> Wahibo


 
Gracias, Wahibo, me has ayudado.
Y supongo que se pronuncia como en inglés, ¿no?


----------



## Sidjanga

Tengo entendido que "Nestea" es simplemente una marca que, por extensión, se usa para denominar la bebida en general.

Existe también la expresión (quizá algo más "neutra") "té helado", aunque no sé cuánta gente en qué países dirá lo uno o lo otro.


----------



## Wahibo

A ver, muycuriosa, sí, efectivamente, se pronuncia igual que en inglés. Y de nada, me alegro que te haya servido...

En cuanto a Singiaga, efectivamente se trata de una marca concreta, pero por extensión, se ha extendido su uso (al menos aquí, en españa) como ha sucedido con otros muchos artículos, tales como el "tippex", el "fixo", o el "pan bimbo"... lo de té helado, no lo he escuchado nunca, y no me atrevería a usarlo. Pero puede ser que en otras zonas se use, no lo sé...

Un saludo

Wahibo


----------



## muycuriosa

Os agradezco, Sigianga y Wahibo, las explicaciones y el hilo. 

Puede que sea lo mismo como con (es ist dasselbe wie mit ???) 'Papiertaschentücher(n)' y 'Tempos' - el nombre de marca es el obvio vencedor.


----------



## Berenguer

Wahibo said:


> A ver, muycuriosa, sí, efectivamente, se pronuncia igual que en inglés. Y de nada, me alegro que te haya servido...
> 
> En cuanto a Singiaga, efectivamente se trata de una marca concreta, pero por extensión, se ha extendido su uso (al menos aquí, en españa) como ha sucedido con otros muchos artículos, tales como el "tippex", el "fixo", o el "pan bimbo"... lo de té helado, no lo he escuchado nunca, y no me atrevería a usarlo. Pero puede ser que en otras zonas se use, no lo sé...
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Wahibo



Sí, el Nestea se pronuncia "nestí". Y cierto es que está extendido como genérico, como otras marcas comerciales.
Sin embargo, el Eistee, tendría como equivalente en español al "té frío/helado" como bien se ha dicho, que existe y se puede tomar en muchas cafeterías (y hacértelo tú en tu propia casa)
El Nestea (Lipton y otros) son simplemente refrescos con sabor a té (y una pequeña base del mismo). Un "té frío/helado" es un té, hecho como tal, vamos una infusión, a la que se le añade, o bien hielo o hielo frappe (que es como está realmente bueno ).




muycuriosa said:


> [...]
> 
> Puede que sea lo mismo como con (es ist dasselbe wie mit ???) 'Papiertaschentücher(n)' y 'Tempos' - el nombre de marca es el obvio vencedor.


Eso es, aquí en vez de "pañuelos de papel" decimos "kleenex" (/clinex/).
Un saludo.


----------



## muycuriosa

Gracias por las explicaciones. Todo me queda claro ahora.


----------



## langalejandro

muycuriosa said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Sabe alguien cómo se dice 'Eistee' en español?
> Como muchas veces los diccionarios no son de gran ayuda ...
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> Saludos



En Argentina se usa la forma inglesa, Ice tea (que se pronuncia igual que en alemán).

Saludos,


----------



## muycuriosa

langalejandro said:


> En Argentina se usa la forma inglesa, Ice tea (que se pronuncia igual que en alemán).
> 
> Saludos,


 
Gracias, Alejandro.


----------

